# Investors’ Compensation Scheme



## Calico (23 Sep 2008)

Does anyone know if the government guarantees regarding deposits also apply to companies offering investment and insurance services?  Currently this is covered by the [FONT=&quot]Investor’s Compensation Scheme which like the deposit protection schemes, only provides cover for 90% or 20,000 whichever is greater.[/FONT]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Investor’s Compensation Scheme*

No. This scheme is for depositors only.

This forum is for discussing the Safety of Irish Deposits


----------

